# dnp in germany??



## Devil24777 (Feb 20, 2016)

know anybody sources in germany for dnp???


----------



## Spongy (Feb 20, 2016)

Dr. Tillacle.   Hands down best.


----------



## Devil24777 (Feb 20, 2016)

how i can find him


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 20, 2016)

Devil24777 said:


> how i can find him



He finds you


----------



## Devil24777 (Feb 20, 2016)

okay if i understand it right , he will write to me in a private message or what do you mean???


----------



## Spongy (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey got your pm but it wouldn't let me respond.  If you want DNP or LNE from the doc you must first take a flight to tijuana.  Once there take three left turns out of the airport, then a right, another right, and a left.  Three miles down you'll come to an abandoned pan bimbo store.  Take a left and knock on the third door to your right.  Ask for Milton and tell them you're here with his stapler.  Tell them it's red.  They'll take you to the basement, flog you, and put a hat over your eyes.  They will then walk you to a van, put you in and drive you to Cuernavaca in the state of Morelos.  You will then spend the next 6 months living with a "host" by the name of Maru while attending classes at El Centro Bilingual.  I used to call her "Maru de la Casa" because she was the homeowner and there was another Maru who owned El Centro Bilingual.  Dont worry, while taking classes you will experience all of the culture Mexico has to offer via excursions to Taxco, Las Estacas  (where they filmed the first Tarzan movie), and el palacio de Cortez.   Once you have mastered the Spanish language you will be escorted to Ixtapa for your final test in front of the cartel.  I won't spoil it for you, but oh boy!  After that you will return to your home country with a guarantee of the best DNP and LNE in the world.  Good luck.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 21, 2016)

Don't fukk it up either , this is more secretive than the freemasons and the way of the Samurai , most members here have ran the gauntlet and will forever charish our experiences and our life lessons in the way of LnE and DnP. once you have the secret Tillacle brand on your taint you'll forever be part of our secret group.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 21, 2016)

make a thread on tillacle labs devil..It will get you more answers and help u on your journey to tillacle


----------



## Devil24777 (Feb 21, 2016)

i do a thread here on board at the thread tillacle labs...or im wrong?


----------



## bigmike0321 (Feb 21, 2016)

a couple of post down talk to hector from Germany. you two will make a nice team


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm sure the migrants have some


----------

